# Is it  true that u can get some of sky's movies free? and if so how do you get them?



## loll

Just wondering if it is true that you can get some of sky's movies free..? and if so how do you get them?


----------



## gipimann

*Re: Free Sky Movies??*

There's a 2-week "taster" for Sky customers on at the moment, where all channels are available at no extra charge.  This includes movies and sports as well as mixes not currently subscribed to.


----------



## loll

*Re: Free Sky Movies??*

thats brill will try that thank you!!


----------



## loll

just rang sky and they never heard of a 2 week taster!!! anyone else any ideas?


----------



## gipimann

I received a letter from Sky yesterday, along with a booklet, advertising the taster for customers - you do have to be an existing Sky customer though, perhaps the Sky person wasn't aware of that when you phoned?

I don't subscribe to Sports, Movies etc, but watched the Man U v Chelsea match at home this afternoon!


----------



## pat127

gipimann said:


> I received a letter from Sky yesterday, along with a booklet, advertising the taster for customers - you do have to be an existing Sky customer though, perhaps the Sky person wasn't aware of that when you phoned?
> 
> I don't subscribe to Sports, Movies etc, but watched the Man U v Chelsea match at home this afternoon!



There are 2 free movie channels on Sky digital, called True Movies and True Movies 2. Are these what you had in mind?  See:-

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/True_Movies


----------



## Sn@kebite

pat127 said:


> There are 2 free movie channels on Sky digital, called True Movies and True Movies 2. Are these what you had in mind?  See:-
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/True_Movies



Also, Film 4 is free. And zone thriller.


----------



## loll

I had heard somone previously saying that there was a way of getting Sky Premiere Movies Free and was wondering if anyone else had gotten it?


----------



## jhegarty

*Re: Is it  true that u can get some of sky's movies free? and if so how do you get th*



loll said:


> I had heard somone previously saying that there was a way of getting Sky Premiere Movies Free and was wondering if anyone else had gotten it?




There is a scam involing selling you a "device" (9v battery) that connects to the phone port on your sky box.... they can even show it working.... 

but , the after a 1 or 2 movies the box won't let you order any more... and you get billed the next time you plug your box into the phone line....


----------



## Jock04

Don't see anything about "taster" offers on Sky website.
No junk mail from them with this offer either.


----------



## BobbyFowler

I know of a few people who get free Sky.  There's some kind of box you can get (maybe it's on Buy & Sell) for 150 - 250 Euro.  Once you've got an NTL signal it appears to give you free access to all the Sky Channels.  It's obviously totally illegal.  Appears to be on the go for well over a year at this stage.  So you're paying for the box & then your standard NTL connection.


----------



## paddyc

*Re: Is it  true that u can get some of sky's movies free? and if so how do you get th*



jhegarty said:


> There is a scam involing selling you a "device" (9v battery) that connects to the phone port on your sky box.... they can even show it working....
> 
> but , the after a 1 or 2 movies the box won't let you order any more... and you get billed the next time you plug your box into the phone line....


 

You can get pay per view movies free, dial in/out on your landline so that the line is busy and the sky box can't make a call. Then connect the sky box to the phone line and order a movie, it can see if has a connection to the phone line but just can't ring out (same as the 9v battery but I couldn't get it to work with one) as the line is already in use. Then disconnect your sky box from the phone line. Have only used it a couple of times so don't know how long you can do this, also if you do plug the box back in to the line you will get billed for the movie.


----------

